

The easiest way to run cron jobs on AWS - technofide
https://cronally.com/

======
th0br0
Uhm... there's something called Amazon Data Pipeline. They offer scheduled
events and you can output Alarms to SNS...

~~~
nivertech
I think you need to run your own instance for Amazon Data Pipeline. If I need
to run my own instance - I as well may use the standard cron.

~~~
nolite
You don't, but Datapipeline is no less, a royal pain in the ass to use..

------
wakaflockafliz
Are you looking for feedback? If so, here is mine:

\---

Forgive me, but this doesn't look easy.

Tons of JSON in bash.. not fun.

And no pricing link.

And no practical useful examples in the article.

~~~
thenrich99
Thanks for the feedback!

We support JSON in the CLI so users can access the response data with tools
like jq ([http://stedolan.github.io/jq/](http://stedolan.github.io/jq/)), but
leaving off the json parameter will respond with human readable output.

The pricing is regrettably not up yet, but we'll definitely work on some other
examples.

Cheers! Tim

